# childrens books that portray co-sleeping as normal



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I was just reading a book to my daughter today that I've read hundreds of times and I realized that each page shows animals sleeping with their babies. It's called "If You Were My Bunny". It's about animal parents putting their babies to bed but in each illustration, the parents are asleep, too, right next to their babies!

So that got me thinking: What other childrens books do you know of that portray co-sleeping as normal, loving, etc.?


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow. This got me thinking too. Some of us mamas should start writing and publishing some books where there are pictures of breastfeeding instead of bottles, and co-sleeping instead of cribs in separate rooms.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

*The Biggest Bed in the World* is a great one. It also has mom (and mama cat)nursing in it but you'll find a bottle on the floor in another pic~ my dd , 4 at the time, noticed it and said "maybe the mama and daddy had a date that night'







. We had babysat a friends babe that week and she pumped before their night out







.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

"Where Do I Sleep?" has some animal babies sleeping with their mamas and "Sometimes I Like To Curl Up In A Ball" has the baby wombat snuggling up with Mama in their burrow at the end of the day.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

the napping house
to a lesser extent, time for bed


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

"Sleepy Bears" features a series of rhymes as the bear cubs, one by one, lay in for the winter...and they're all in a big bed with the (mama?papa?) bear.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

The book "I Love You as Much" is, well, it's not ABOUT cosleeping, it's about how mother animals love their babies. The last page is a human mother and her baby, all snuggled in bed. The other animals aren't sleeping, though, and there's nothing in the text about sleeping together... it's just a sweet picture of a mama and a baby in bed. It's a good pattern book for toddlers.


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

I love what your daughter said - too cute. My 14 month old and I read I'm Made of Mama's Milk everynight. Obviously it's about nursing and there are pictures of nursing in bed at night. I am needing to make a bigger bed in her dollhouse because the baby has a crib and there is no room for more than one doll in the bed (it's a very very simple dollhouse for toddlers)!


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I notice that these are all animal stories....any good stories that portray human families? Tyr is really getting into me reading a book or 2 or 10 before bed







....


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

We have one called "On Mother's Lap". The story is about a little boy adjusting to a new baby in the household, but I believe in one illustration it shows the baby sleeping on the parent's bed in the background. It has a really nice overall AP feel about it.


----------



## nataliebassoon (Feb 20, 2008)

My Rotten Redheaded Older Brother by Patricia Polacco portrays cosleeping with older children. Not the focus of the story, just part of it.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Does " the napping house" count as cosleeping? Gotta love the story!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

Yotsuba from Yotsuba& and the little boy from Chi's Sweet Home sleep on futons next to their parents.


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Just read Ones and Twos by Marthe and Nell Jocelyn. Two little girls sleep in one bed. Two thumbs up!


----------

